# best inland lake perch rig



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

What would you say is the best rig icefishing for perch is?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Guess Ive caught more on a minnow head and hook just of the bottom.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i have never specifically targeted perch but i have caught a lot on just jigs tipped with larvae. also i have caught them on vibees and jigging raps, seems like theyll eat just about anything.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

#10 gold aberdeen hook with a small split shot with a small liphooked minnow


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Small swedish pimples, or small spoons. or tip a jig w/a perch eye or minow. Try this site and look in the perch catagory. www.Iceshanty.com


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

buckshot spoon with stinger hook tipped with minnow...


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

haha the best indian lake perch rig is LUCK! your either going to stumble onto them and catch a few, or your not, plain and simple.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

zpyles_00 said:


> haha the best indian lake perch rig is LUCK! your either going to stumble onto them and catch a few, or your not, plain and simple.


i thought he said INLAND not INDIAN lake!!!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

hahahahaha OK Let me get my foot out of my mouth and i'll come up with a reply lol


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Small Hali with a chain tipped with a minnow head
Ryan


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Johnboy is the master at his perch rig. He kicks my arse all the time with his secret setup!!!! 

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

keep using spoons around here guys...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Try a size 2CH(green) pimple with a 3" leader to the hook.This is my favorite setup for perch.You can jump to a size 3 in water deeper than 15ft........Mark


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

johnboy has put up some really nice inland perch pics, but heres a nice one i caught yesterday.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

nice perch HWF!!


----------

